# Concurso 555 quién le entra?



## mo57ro (Ene 31, 2011)

Visitando una página que acostumbro visitar ( Hack a day ) me encontré con este particular concurso y me pareció buena idea postearlo aqui, el concurso consiste en diseñar circuitos que basen su funcionamiento en el muy celebre 555, bueno, lo que yo les cuente sale sobrando, asi que mejor les dejo el enlace:

concurso 555

sale, me despido


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2011)

esas cosas son las que hiceron al 555 famoso.

y no "lo que tiene " 

lastima que solo con el hacen eso .

en ingles todo , y apenas entiendo eso de legales o suscribe ..........seguro que si me suscribo me acuestan :enfadado: por que no entiendo ni lo que dice.
yo que iba a poner mi piano de cola con un solo 555.
o la muñeca system con un solo 555.
o el sistema de lanzamiento y control de satelite (ese usa un 556  ) 
o el generador de invisivilidad...........

pero bueno.........en ingles...........que se shit.


----------



## mo57ro (Feb 1, 2011)

No veo como un concurso de casi un mes de comenzado puede hacer "famoso" al 555 que tiene entre nosotros poco mas de 40 años.

De hecho creo que éste es famoso por "lo que tiene".

Por lo del idioma existe un nuevo buscador que parece tener un poco de potencial... creo que lo han llamado google y entre una de sus funciones que le pusieron esta una de traducción supongo que tambien servirá con este sitio web (seria bueno intentar).



ah casi se me pasa, tambien esta dentro del concurso el 556 asi que como podemos ver, no hay pretextos.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 1, 2011)

La lista de premios es atractiva, pero aun no especifican cuales seran entregados en las diferentes categorias y otros premios seran rifados entre los concursantes.

_*Premios del concurso*_.

Los premios mas curiosos seran el premio "MacFiver" (Fix) y el premio Forrest Mims.



mo57ro dijo:


> No veo como un concurso de casi un mes de comenzado puede hacer "famoso" al 555 que tiene entre nosotros poco mas de 40 años . . .



El concurso no busca hacer aun mas "famoso" al 555, el objetivo es de crear nuevos circuitos o nuevas aplicaciones del "viejo archi-conocido 555", por ejemplo: las ideas ya sugeridas por Fernandob.



mo57ro dijo:


> . . . ah casi se me pasa, tambien esta dentro del concurso el 556 . . .



Estan permitidos el 555, el 556 y el 558.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2011)

mo57ro dijo:


> No veo como un concurso de casi un mes de comenzado puede hacer "famoso" al 555 que tiene entre nosotros poco mas de 40 años.
> 
> De hecho creo que éste es famoso por "lo que tiene".
> 
> ...


 
........el 555 es famoso no por lo que tiene , sino por lo que NO tienen la masa de gente que lo usa.

y yo lo que indique es que ASI SE hacen famosos , con publicidad.
ya se que es conocido.

un poco obvio lo de el 556-8 .......salvo que lso diseños solo sean con solo una unidad de 555 (chau el lanzador de satelites )



Mandrake dijo:


> _*Premios del concurso*_.


 
gracias mandrake , vos me diste un enlace de lso premios Y EN CASTELLANO , vos si que me comprendes 

estuve viendo lso premios.........MAS electronica................me parecio interesante el ultimo de todos: un joystic con muchos botones (que donaria ) y una pelirroja ..esa me la quedo .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2011)

Bueno, en resumen, la idea de todo ésto es que se diseñen nuevos circuitos o aplicaciones...

se permiten el 555, 556 y 558 porque son las 3 versiones del mismo integrado...simple, doble, y cuadruple oscilador.

el programa se LLama Google Chrome, de hecho lo estoy usando ahora.

lo de los premios lo veo complicado sobretodo si hay que enviarlos de un pais a otro.

Por qué mejor no hacemos el mismo concurso nosotros, aqui dentro del foro, en español, con nuestras reglas, y nuestros premios, y no solo para el 555. sino tambien para algún otro integrado, como el 741 o alguno de esos?

saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 1, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> . . . un joystic con muchos botones (que donaria ) y una pelirroja ..esa me la quedo .



Y de esa modelo hicieron pocas ediciones   , tambien pocas ediciones de la C64.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> . . . lo de los premios lo veo complicado sobretodo si hay que enviarlos de un pais a otro . . .





			
				ALF dijo:
			
		

> . . . No hay problema . . .



No se preocupe, que todavia estan buscando un patrocinador para ese pequeño detalle.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2011)

en el caso tuyo draco lo veo mas honesto.
por que seria un concurso aca y ..........bueno ......entre chanchos , sin promesas falsas.

a que voy ??? 
somos humanos .

la de lios que dara.

vos pones tu diseño (un mes con eso en la cabeza, no sera la perla el diseño electronico sino mas bien la idea de la aplicacion, por que la verdad , que es un 555.
pero..........
y aca el pero...........

quien juzga es el que juzga.
para muchos , mas para vos mismo tu diseño es el mejor.
que robo ...que injusticia.
que chantas
tramposos !!!!!!!

yo .si tengo una idea original , veo de hacerla y vender lo que pueda, no me meto en concursos para qe me den una palmadita en la espalda  o ni eso y que todo el mundo tenga mi diseño.

hace rato queno necesito la aprobacion de nadie y lo que necesito me lo compro , y lo que no puedo comprar no lo necesito .


----------



## kitronic (Feb 1, 2011)

hola leo este magnifico foro algunas veces  los felicito, a proposito  del 555, diseñe un control de maquinmitas de video, el diseño es muy sencillo, pero muy util solo es el integrado y 2 transistores me interesa proponerlo si hacen el concurso , para conocer las ideas de los demas sobre diseño .


----------



## mo57ro (Feb 2, 2011)

y por que no lo metes al concurso del que hablo en el primer post?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 2, 2011)

a control de maquinitas de video te referis al aparato que junta las monedas y hace funcionar la máquina...

seguramente se activa al recibir una moneda, lo tenes en configuración monostable...y el resto ya todos se podrá imaginar...el 555 hace funcionar el videojuego durante un tiempo prefijado, etc, etc.

es eso?

saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 18, 2011)

Bueno, igual puede ser este solamente para circuitos en base al 555, en otro tema podemos sugerir a los demas integrados como el 741, el 358, etc. Pero entonces para poder dar un ganador se debe fijar las reglas del concurso y ademas debe haber un tiempo limite en el cual se dira quien logro diseñar más circuitos en base a estos integrados y que funcionen claro está!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2011)

que es el 358 ??..................................

si alguien sabe la lista d "circuitos" que ponga el enlace.

por que es intresante ver que salio, en general son distintas *aplicaciones* pero lso circuitos son lo mismo , monos, bi, etc. lo de siempre.


----------



## mo57ro (Feb 18, 2011)

El portal del concurso tiene una sección especial en la que se da respuesta a todas las posobles dudas que pudieran surgir.

Es este


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2011)

alguien conoce algun enlace de circuitos con 555 pero ideas originales.
no las mil aplicaciones de un monoestable y las 2mil de un biestable.

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> que es el 358 ??..................................
> 
> si alguien sabe la lista d "circuitos" que ponga el enlace.
> 
> por que es intresante ver que salio, en general son distintas *aplicaciones* pero lso circuitos son lo mismo , monos, bi, etc. lo de siempre.



Hola Fernandob, dijo 741,358 todos sabemos que es un 741 por más que no se le ponga la letras por delante, el 358 es un LM358, opracional doble de national


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Feb 19, 2011)

Un capacimetro estaria bueno para presentar. Lo malo es que el error debido al propio 555 puede ser importante.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> alguien conoce algun enlace de circuitos con 555 pero ideas originales.
> no las mil aplicaciones de un monoestable y las 2mil de un biestable.
> 
> saludos



Busco desde hace años, un libro que se publico en USA "The 555 Bible" un libro enorme enteramente dedicado al 555 con una cantidad enorme de aplicaciones inimganibles, no pude consguirlo hasta el dia de hoy
Bara buscar buena info electróica, el google no es lo mejor
Hay que hacer lo siguiene, hubicar un buscador nativo, que sea bien local de usa y buscar alli, te salen cientos de sitios que con Google no los encontras ni en broma, hay de todo sofware, esquemas, notas, aplicaciones y cosas  que decis y como me estoy perdiendo de esto.
Otro tanto es con sitioso australianos, franceses, italianos ingleses, y tambien con los paises de europa del este, hoy buscar un datasheet del 555 es póbrisiso al lado por ejemplo del que publicaba la RCA, la propia signetis, natioanal ect, con largas notas de aplicación, no te extrañe encontrar tales hojas de datos en pdf en esos paises, manejan mucha info y muy buena ahhh y enontraras componentes extraordinarios que sorprenden por el rendimiento y la gran cantidad de proyectos de alto nivel presentados por hobyystas y  DIY's, a mi me regalaron unos transistors rusos y las especificaciones y compotamiento  inusuales claro deben soportar temperatuas muy bajas, Selectiión supo trer isntrumental ruso, osciloscpopios testers y otros muy buenos  garantizados para trabajar hasta 40 grados bajo cer en la escala celcius todo venia embasoao al vacio
Te lo recominedo hay sitios que no tienen desperdicio y para traducir no uses el google utilza el altavista trae el babel fiss traduce mucho mejor
Un cordial saludo



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Un capacimetro estaria bueno para presentar. Lo malo es que el error debido al propio 555 puede ser importante.


y con el 7555?  que es más preciso o tine que ser el bipolar?


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2011)

esas cosas son....buenas y frustrantes a la vez, lo de todas esas paginas.
por 2 motivos:

1 -- te la pasas buscando y siempre encontras lo mismo , muchas aplicaciones pero de lo mismo.
aunque reconozco que la otra vez vi unas cosas interesantes, pero tene sque dedicar tiempo y tiempo a mirar en realidad lo mismo en miles de paginas.

2 -- asi con que confianza dedicas dias a pensar algo "original" que sacarle al 555 , si posiblemente se te ocurra algo pero luego te van a salir con que "eso estaba en la pagina de rusia o mauritania desde hace años pero puesto al revez y para otra aplicacion.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 19, 2011)

Ahh m¿#rd@, ya queda poco tiempo y aun no he grabado el video de mi circuito (555) para devolverle el habla a los mudos. Hasta ahora é logrado que pronuncien las palabras A, E, I, O, U.

Ojala alguien del barrio me preste una camara, para enviar el video al concurso.


----------



## foso (Feb 20, 2011)

No puedo creer que me entero de esto un dia antes de que termine. Hubiera intentado hacer algo. 
Avisen cuando alla otro.

Mandrake como es eso de devolverle el habla a los mudos ??? es en serio ??


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 20, 2011)

Primero hay que entender que la principal causa para que una persona sea muda, es la deficiencia o ausencia del sentido auditivo. Este metodo NO consiste en la aplicacion de "electro-choques" como se practicaba en los primeros inicios de la "psiquiatria". 

Una explicacion a _grosso modo: _Son varios 555, establecidos a diferentes frecuencias para que la persona sienta y entienda cual es el sonido que debe emular con la voz.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 20, 2011)

ah........entonces el mudo si puede hablar pero como no puede digamso realimentarse (escuchar lo que dice) no encuentra referencia?? .

no sabia eso.
entonces casi que un sordo muchas veces se convierte en sordo - mudo.

que tema.

y decime, si en vez de meterle esa referencia con osciladores no se le mete con el audio real, normal.
o sea que una persona diga:
"mama" y el escuche la palabra entera y correcta por medio de vibraciones u algun otro metodo, digamos que el mismo metodo que usas para que sienta las vibraciones de el osc.



*con respecto de el concurso de el 555* 
a mi me interesa ver que es lo que presentan, para ver la imaginacion , pero como dije centrandose en el chip y no en aplicaciones.
por que terminan haciendo siempre las mismas tonteras ,el otro dia vi un señor (in inglish) que hizo un muñequito con lso ojitos con leds que variaba la oscilacion segun le tapaba con la mano un LDR .
en fin: un oscilador que varia la frecuencia con la entrada Vcont.

yo ojeando descubri una que no se me habia ocurrido que era dar a las ent. el valor de 1/2 vcc como referencia para lograr algunas cosas.

luego pensando un poco mas vi como aprovechar las 2 SALIDAS para hacer con un solo 555 una salida fija y otra oscilante .......digamos que prendo un rele fijo y hago sonar un buzzer .
y otras cositas.
antes no se me habria ocurrido pero dandole vueltas al limon para sacarle un par de gotas mas de jugo auno se le ocurren cosas.
pero la cosa es eso :
conexiones nuevas, aprovechar los recursos de el chip.

no "que mas cositas lindas puedo hacer con un osciladr ".

para eso hay que estudiar el chip por dentro , no hacer muñequitos.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 20, 2011)

Claro fernandob que se puede realizar con algun DSP. Pero los jueces del concurso no admitirian el circuito.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 20, 2011)

no ,mandrake...........lee bien .
estoy hablando de un 555 .

la verdad que uno a veces no comparte cosas que sn el fruto de mucho tiempo de dedicacion por que siempre hay (y no poca ) gente burlona y despreciativa.
no hablo de ti .

pero desgasta.
lee lo que puse.

vos crees que el 555 es un oscilador ?? 
a mi no es lo que mas me gusta , creo que le sacaria mas el jugo (estoy seguro) a un chip de 8 pines con 3 inversores trigger.
o a otra cosa.

pero se puede sacar mas provecho.

tambien se que es un tema simplemente anecdotico, uno no va a hacerse rico con una muy buena aplicacion.......por que .......al fin y al cabo , que mas da usar 1 ci o 2 cis.....0,3 U$ mas.


----------



## mo57ro (Feb 26, 2011)

Que tal gente, aqui les traigo un videillo en el que se plsaman las ideas de un tal "Tom" hay héchenles un ojo aver como se les hace.


*



*


----------



## fernandob (Feb 26, 2011)

en cuanto a las aplicaciones buenisimo, yo nunca use un servo pero se ve que le da muchos usos, lastima que no se ingles para mirar un poco mas algunas cosas.

*pero en lo que se refiere al 555 lo usa solo como oscilador.........nada mas.*
*no le veo lo original.*

si en las aplicaciones que le da...es mas una demostracion de aplicaciones y usos de los servos.
no entendi lo de el tester analogico, que hizo ? algun instrumento ??
y al final esas plantas ? que tienen que ver ??


----------



## mo57ro (Feb 27, 2011)

oye tu "feranadob" ¿por que eres tan pesimista?...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 27, 2011)

no es ser pesimista.

*lo que quiero* es aprender , ver cosas nuevas .
o acaso cres que entro en este tema .........para que ???? 
para ver las mil cosas que se pueden hacer con un oscilador ??? 

quiero curiosear, aprender cosas nuevas, ver cosas originales.

y vos ???


----------



## sony (Feb 27, 2011)

mo57ro dijo:


> Que tal gente, aqui les traigo un videillo en el que se plsaman las ideas de un tal "Tom" hay héchenles un ojo aver como se les hace.
> 
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXeSsevsNNE*


yo actual mente uso un 555 con un servo para controlar una camara de vigilancia con muy buenos resultados


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2011)

No se, un 555 es muy versátil pero es lo que es.
Así que mas allá de monostable en sus formas y sabores y astable que incluye un pwm  pues no se me ocurren mas cosas. Igual las hace pero seguro que se puede hacer mejor con otra cosa.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 27, 2011)

bueno, mira........pero no me voy a poner a hacerlo yo .

ponele que necesitas un circuito que haga esto:

tenes un pasillo largo con ventanales.
y queres que de noche haga esto (pero de dia se apague solo) :

pones un pulsador o un sensor en la entrada y otro al final de el pasillo o donde sabes seguro que pasa la gente .
entonces cuando alguien va a meterse en ese pasillo es detectado y si es de noche se encienden las luces.
y luego al llegar al final se apaguen .

hasta como opcional te diria ademas un bip..bip.. ademas de el rele fijo que prende las luces.

cuantos 555 crees que hacen falta.???

fijate que con ese esquema estoy obligandote a usar por separado:
trigg
theres
control.


ya alguna vez puse que la entrada de reset es alpedo y las 2 salidas que hacen lo mismo tambien........se pueden aprovchar ........pero es casi de capricho.
yo si viviese en un pueblito y tengo que hacer 20 Km para ir a comprar cis y solo puedo traer 20 iguales para este tipo de aplicaciones .....ni lo dudo:
4093 y ni un 555.

y eso que lo analice bien para entretenerme.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 27, 2011)

bueno pero este tema en algun momento habiamos dicho era para concursar nosotros mismos sobre montajes que hayamos hecho y que fueran novedosos con el 555 o con algunos de sus otros modelos como el 556 y el 558, pero nadie ha subido nada, al fin si lo vamos a hacer?


----------



## fernandob (Feb 27, 2011)

es que nadie tiene oblgacion de subir nada.

yo lo estuve mirando pero no hice nada, en los foros si no presentas un esquema probado y funcionando no lo toman en serio.
hay gente que gusta de /y tiene tiempo de armar, probar y corregir hasta que funcion a y encima lo comparte.

buehh... esa gente es la que pone las cosas, que no son todos y es respetable.

fijate que para "atraer" a este tipo de gente hicieron "el concurso" y con premios .
pues bien ahora es esperar , como cuervitos carroñeros a que terminen de comer los leones y nos dejen ver que habia sobre la mesa.
o sea que publiquen los de la pagina esa que fue lo que presentaron los concursantes.


alguien sabe cuando termina y presentan en la web lso ganadores ?? 
y los no ganadores tambien


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 4, 2011)

a ver si nos entendemos fernandito...jejeje

el 555 esta limitado, fue creado para cumplir 1, 2 o 3 funciones y nada más..

la aplicación en su conjunto lo hace valioso...el muchocha del video lo utiliza como modulador de ancho de pulso,* NO como oscilador*

las aplicaciones se hacen mucho más interesantes cuando utiliza las propiedades de las LDR y luces, y objetos en movimiento...

son proyectos muy interesantes


----------



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2011)

El modulador PWM ES UN OSCILADOR.
En general las realimentaciones con LDR, PTC, NTC con un 555 no pasan de curiosidades: la respuesta es de todo menos lineal.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> a ver si nos entendemos fernandito...jejeje
> 
> el 555 esta limitado, fue creado para cumplir 1, 2 o 3 funciones y nada más..
> 
> la aplicación en su conjunto lo hace valioso...


 
a ver si nos entendemos:

no se de que aplicacion en su conjunto hablas ? ya que como lo usan en el 99% de las veces es com osclador y punto , y eso lo logras con 1/4 de ci barato .

para cumplir con UNA funcion por ci........o serias capaz de sacarle 2 funciones a la vez a un solo 555 ?? 
en un diseño es muy clasico rquerir de varias funciones: una temporizacion o 2 en cadena y luego una salida de alarma oscilante , o una memoria (ff) cada una de ellas es una funcion , por eso es lo interesante de un ci con varios modulos y no solo uno .......por eso luego sacaron el 556 y el 558 .

creo yo que lo interesante de de un concurso de electronica con el 555 o con el integrado que quieran hablar *NO es ver quen hace* el muñequito mas bonito con el 555 , con ojitos intermitentes con leds manejados con un 555 , con un sonidito intermitente con un buzzer manejado con mas 555 variando el ancho de pulso de la forma mas variada que se les cante *pero que simplemetne la sacaron de la web y no de sus cabezas, que esta en mil paginas en la web .*

*NO creo que el concurso sea un concurso de ver quien aprendio bien las clases que estan hace años y los ejemplos que estan hace años en la web.*

me da la impresion de que decia por ahi algo de "ser originales" y de sacarle el maximo provecho ...




DJ DRACO dijo:


> el 555 esta limitado, fue creado para cumplir 1, 2 o 3 funciones y nada más..


 

todos los integrados son limitados, hacen lo que hacen, tienen lo que tienen .
a veces alguna persona ingeniosa le saca unas cuantas gotas mas de jugo al limon que ya fue exprimido , pisotado y rallado.

y eso es lq ue demuestra siempre que el verdadero valor lo tiene "el creador" .

por eso me interesa ver como termina.
y ver que se puede aprender.

no ver muñequitos , barbies, ositos panda o lo que sea con osciladores.
incluso vi un proyecto (mas serio) de uno que hacia un sensor de temperatura y mandaba una señal de radio asi segun el tono que escuchabas en la radio a unos metros de alli sabias la temperatura (mentira ya que solo escuchabas una variacion ).

pero bueno, lo que creo yo no hay que perrder de vista es :

es orignal ????
mas alla de la aplicacion.
como se uso ese ci??
con uan configuracion clasica de oscilador ???? 
no importa de lo lindo de el juguete..........eso no es nada original en lo que se refere a electronica.

tenes un FF con sus 2 entradas a comparadores, una entrada que bueno...uno vera que hace con esa de control.
yluego una dereset que solo se activa con tensiones inferiores a 1v ...creo que nada trigger.
2 salidas que hacen basicamente lo mismo.

*y bueno......me parece que la onda es trabajar sobre el integrado , y no mirar en la web si uno quiere ser original en la parte de diseño electronico con el 555 .*

ahora si queremos ser originales en artesanias :
hay un mundo de cosas , va mas por el arte que por otro lado ......y ...ni da para obsesionarse con el 555, por que ya no estariamso hablando del 555 , puest que osciladores y otras cosas se pueden hacer con muchisimso cis.




PD: gracias scooter.......pense que estaba yo loco .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 6, 2011)

Emm...un modulador de ancho de pulso no es un oscilador.

Eso no se discute

Las aplicaciones son muchas pero no deja de estar limitado

En configuración monostable tampoco es un oscilador.

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 6, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> . . . un modulador de ancho de pulso no es un oscilador . . .
> . . . En configuración monostable tampoco es un oscilador . . .



Nooo, pues que lio. De una cosa si estoy muy seguro: alguien no miro el video, y por esa razon esta divagando en este foro.

Aqui dejo la "prueba reina", para que entiendan lo que afirmo.



¿Ese circuito 555 del video corresponde a un oscilador, SI o NO?.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 6, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Nooo, pues que lio. De una cosa si estoy muy seguro: alguien no miro el video, y por esa razon esta divagando en este foro.
> 
> Aqui dejo la "prueba reina", para que entiendan lo que afirmo.
> 
> ...



No es un oscilador, es un PWM porque requiere de una señal de control para dar una respuesta modulada, el video es muy interesante y me parecio curioso el que anda como cuadrupedo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2011)

que paciencia.........

es un simple oscllador que pueden variar el punto de disparo o mas bien correr la histeresis segun la señal de control.
hay osciladores que generan senoidal, cuadrada, otros se puede variar esto o aquello , unos oscilan despacito, otros rapidito .


un cosito que oscila: prende.-- apaga--prende -.-apaga - prende -- apàga .
y varian la frecuencia con la entrada de control.

me parece muy lindo que lo esten mirando y aprendiendo ..por fin van viendo al entrada de control 

oscila? es un oscilador.
si no le meten nada en la entrada de control oscila a una frecuencia fija, ya que tiene el valor determinado por el 555 (miren al data ) .
no es que no va a funcionar por que no le metan nada a control.

la configuracion como osclador es tipica de el 555 y el uso de la entrada de control..........guau.....super original che......claro, mas para ustedes que siempre meten esa entrada a masa con un capacitor.
claro, si nunca la usan seguro que es magia.
pero la idea es ALGO NUEVO ORIGINAL.

ah......ya que miran tanto, no pusieron el puntito que une a masa a el capacitor de el oscilador de la fuente.........no va a andar muy bien asi .

Ver el archivo adjunto 49304

en vez de mirar lo de otros por que no ven la data a ver si se les ocurre algo ??

PD: por lo menos yo me molesto en pasar el esquema a simbolos, por que siempre lo dibujan para bobos : sobre el chip........., bien para que uno lo arme y no para que lo entienda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2011)

Algo distinto, es emplearlo como comparador con prestaciones superiores (Por ejemplo) a un LM311:
Menor consumo que el LM311
Menor corriente de entrada
Salida complementaria.
Salida de alta corriente > 100mA


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 6, 2011)

está bien, es un oscilador...dejemoslo ahí...

que cada uno lo use como quiera, para la aplicación que quiera, y que crea que es lo que cada uno crea que es...

555 saludos para todos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2011)

yo no dije que el 555 sea un oscilaodr.
estamos hablando de ESE ESQUEMA.
el 555 es un integrado, lo que es esta en la data sheet.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2011)

La función que cumplirá un IC NO solo depende de su diseño, sino también del ingenio del diseñador del circuito y como lo aplica.

Puse la función del 555 como comparador porque me toco en suerte la necesidad de diseñar/armar algo que tomaba su alimentación del campo magnético disperso de una bobina, lo que me limitaba el consumo a solo un par de mA y tuve que ajustarme a eso.

A titulo anecdótico el esquema final consumía la friolera de 980µA y lograba activar un relee con memoria (Una vez activado se mantenía en esa condición mediante un imán permanente).


----------



## fernandob (Mar 6, 2011)

draco, pongamos que es asi.

vos queres ver esquemas que ya estan en la web y son conocidos??
o como trate de poner en las otras veces ver cosas nuevas,??

yo en una pagina que vi hace tiempo y no la he vuelto a encontrar saque ideas que nunca se me habian ocurrido, no de aplicaciones (y es ahi donde siguen confundidos).
no es lo mismo aplicaciones que ideas de como usar el integrado, como configurarlo.

estoy cansado de ver gente sobradora (no digo que yo a veces no lo sea) que dan vueltas sobre lo mismo y sobre lo mismo.


la idea es PENSAR , algo muevo , distinto, no cosas que ya vieron.

acaso les molesta PENSAR?? 

una configuracion o algo que no lo hayan sacado de la web , algo que hayan estado unos dias pensando y puedan decir honstamente esto s eme ocurrio a mi .

cual es ??
esta mal pedir eso ?? esperar eso ???

a mi el 555 nunca me gusto, pero tiene por lo que he leido ACA EN ESTE FORO muchos adeptos, pues ..que ?? 
solo para armar csitas que ya estan ??
no se dedican un tiempito a ver que mas sacan ??


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2011)

bueno , aca estuve probando ( si , tuve un tiempo para sentarme y agarrar el soldador y hacer unas pruebas que tenia en la cabeza) .

se que me dara bronca por que mas de uno dira "que ya lo vio" , aunque yo no lo vi en la web, pero ahi va:

supongamos que queremos hacer 2 tiempos, por lo que probe cortos. 
para un trabajo necesitamos que al cerrarse un switch o llegar una señal ocurra esto :


en general necesitan 2 integrados 555 o sino un 556 .
bueno, con uno solo se logra.
*si..ven bien puse la entrada de reset junto con theresould y trigger .. y funciona* como habia imaginado , pero muy limitado en cuanto a valores : 

el asunto es asi:
cuando la entrada esta a vcc o un valor proximo tengo todo :
reset libre o sea que el integrado funciona .
y la salida en cero, ya que la entrada esta en 1 y basicamente es un inversor.

cuando me llega el cero comienza a caer Ve el truco es que cuando Ve caiga a un valor inferior a 1/3 de vcc la salida se pondra en 1 (prmer tao) .
como tenemos vcc = 12v esto llegara cuando Ve aprox 4v.

la Ve seguira cayendo hasta cero o casi, y luego de un tao 2 llegara a un valor inferior a 1v en el cual se activa el reset y por lo tanto la salida vuelve a cero.

obvio que lograr esto no es dificil y quizas sea mas util:

solo necesitare 2 R+C y estar seguro que no corro el riesgo de que le gane el tao de reset al de la entrada trigg+ theres y me quede sin pulsito .



este es un tema mas bien teorico acerca de las posibildades que uno no mira, ya que me puse a analizar al entrada de reset y es medio asquerosa, ya que me da la impresionde que tiene una R. pull up o algo , ademas de necesitar un valor tan bajo para que el reset se active .
en el caso de el integrado que probe andaba en 0,5v ......si , recien ahi se activaba el reset.

por este motivo y otros que quien quiera descubrirlos tendra que agarrar el soldador , tester , datasheet y dedicar unas horas es que NO SE PUEDEN USAR COMO Re resistencias de alto valor, lo cual me limita los tiempos que puedo lograr, siempre seran bajos.

como ya dije ese integrado (el 555)tiene unos cuantos defectos, uno de ellos es esta entrada de reset que es un asco , si fuese una entrada trigger permitiria tiempos similares a los que se logran con las entradas usuales y asi lograria 2 tiempos mas utiles y versatiles:


podria poner 2 R+C (taos) distintos , uno en el reset y el otro en las entradas para lograr el esquema que puse en el dibujo anterior pero con tiempos largos y mas controlados.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 10, 2011)

y ?? lo probaron ?? 
por que funciona.

yo no soy el fanatico de el 555 ni el que dice que es genial.

no se les ha ocurrido otra forma de "aprovechar los recursos de el 555" ?? 

ya que tiene 2 salidas al cuete (por que son similares ) , como pueden hacer para que una salida active a un rele el cual prende fijo y la otra haga sonar un parlantito con una señal de audio ?? 

o alguna otra cosilla .

yo hace poco me puse a jugar con el 555 de aburrido, ...deberian tener ustedes (los fans del 555 que se enojan cuando lo critico ) muchas mas ideas que yo .
y si encima siempre dicen de "compartir " ......mas aun .

o al final .tengo yo razon ?? 
1 -- en verdad no comparten 
2 -- el 555 es para quienes quieren copiar circuitos probados.



tomenlo como lo que es :
un juego.
un crucigrama, un rompecabezas.

yo..........no lo niego,me estoy desquitando un poco (un poquitin  ) de las veces que me atacaron con este tema.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2011)

que paso con este concurso ?????????

aparece en algun lado que circuitos propusieron ?
ya se ve en la pagina una lista de circuitos, muchos son siempre lo mismo pero distintas aplicaciones.
a veces me dan ganas de invadir EEUU :enfadado:  , conquistarlo, obligarlos a adoptar el castellano y luego me vuelvo a casa.



estuve ojeando un poco unas cositas:

1 ---- 
http://home.earthlink.net/~har1equin/bnv/

si alguien sabe ingles para saber que es lo que hace, por que al parecer logra una mejor iluminacion pero no entiendo ingles.



........


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 17, 2011)

Estoy casi seguro que lo que el tipo hizo es una lámpara RGB para visión nocturna autoregulable basandose en el 555...

seguramente utiliza led's emisores y algunas fotorresistencias que varían según la cantidad de luz de determinado color que ingresa y entonces el 555 genera tipo un patron PWM y con ello regula la intensidad de cada color de led hasta lograr la iluminación adecuada para el ojo humano

será?


----------



## elbausa (May 17, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> que paso con este concurso ?????????
> 
> aparece en algun lado que circuitos propusieron ?
> 
> ...


hola compañero aca esta traducida.


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2011)

me da verguenza pedirtelo .
pero no me anda el rar. o sea descomprimir.

podes colgarlo en word o en acrobat?? 

te agradezco muchisimo .


----------



## lubeck (May 18, 2011)

Me inscribo.... 

Al tema .... no al concurso....

Suena divertido!!!


----------



## elbausa (May 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> me da verguenza pedirtelo.


 tranquilo compañero con gusto y puen no puedo subirlo en wor ya que el documenta supera los 100,0k permitidos.


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2011)

si podes separalo entonces en 2 documentos de word (hacele trampa a don andres  ) .

yo ayer me quede un rato abriendo algunos temas de esa pagina, mas bien esquemas de los del concurso.
la idea es ver que descubrimso como "conexiones interesantes" y por que no tambien aplicaciones.
aunque ..........hay muchas cosas ya conocidas, cada uno se hace su juguetito pero al final muchos son osciladores conocidos.

como anecdota uno se hizo una ALU con no se cuantos miles de 555 .
algo solo "·anecdotico" ya que no es practico, si necesitas compuertas usas un CD40XX y listo , pero bueno , es interesante .

*NO VI el rubro de el concurso en el que estan lso proyectos que se aprovecha lso recursos del 555 al maximo .*

la pagina donde esta lo que hasta ahora se publico me parece es esta, si no me equivoco :
*http://www.555contest.com/news/*


----------



## SKYFALL (May 18, 2011)

yo lo converti a pdf pero se come la mitad del archivo


----------



## fernandob (May 19, 2011)

bueno, les agradezco la intencion de verdad pero dedique un rato a copiar y pegar en el traductor y luego mire el circuito y todo se aclaro (como dice el que hizo ese esquema ... todo se aclara  ) .

es simple e ingenioso, por lo que deduzco tenemos en la entrada una fotocelula , un preset de ajuste y la salida que debe ser PWM o sea pulsitos para variar la intensidad.

uno ajusta con el preset para tener el nivel de luz optimo en la oscuridad , por ejemplo leer de cerca un mapa y ese sera el nivel minimo .
en ese punto el LDR (o fotocelula) esta recibiendo por reebote el maximo de luz , por eso la salida ahi entrega el minimo de luz como para ver bien .

luego si la LDR recibe menos luz >>>> hara que la salida entregue pulsos mas largos o sea iluminara mas .

una forma interesante de ahorrar pilas y ver mejor de cerca .



no se de donde saco el loco ese la linterna asi con 2 lentes como para hacer eso, supongo que la que compro era originalmente con los 2 vidrios emisores y lo modifico para que uno sea Tx y el otro Rx o sensor .

en realidad .......si me permiten "la copia" la idea es muy simple y linda  y da para un nuevo temita al que abrire (no le digan al creador que me la copio  )

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/control-luz-estudiantes-cansa-vista-56696/#post499476


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 22, 2011)

bueno, reconozco que no lei todo el hilo, leer 3 paginas sobre el 555 debe ser un poco agotador.......

pero al leer el encabezado del post me acorde de que hace tiempo quise hacer un amplificador clase D para auriculares con un 555 y se me vino toda la nostalgia encima... asi que aca pongo la simulacion para ver que opinan.


PD: Fernandob, esto sigue siendo una tonteria para vos?, lo viste en algun otro lado?


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2011)

que cosa una tonteria ???


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 22, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> que cosa una tonteria ???




jjajaaj nada, es que lei mas atras como le entraste a las criticas a los que hacian "mas de lo mismo" con un 555.... todo bien...


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2011)

no, el tema es asi:

el 555 es chiquito, 8 patas, pero es una kakita, todos lo usan como timer , oscuilador y eso, habiendo por ejemplo el 4060 que es mas preciso y de tiempos largos (o chicos) , pero no .
y si lo compras de a unos cuantos seguro te sale casi lo mismo que el 555.
o el 4093 que es ... ni que hablar .

pero no , y ya mas atras se discutio que el 555 es un EXCELENTE integrado, cuando no es asi.
es solo un integrado con mucha publicidad y circuitos en la web eso lo hace accesible a hoobystas de bajo nivel.
pero NO es un gran ci ni bueno.
es mas, como puse ya para las aplicaciones que se le dan , el 99% de los que lo elogian podria haber sido diseñado distinto, un poquitin y seria mas versatil.

y encima .....ya me paso que quienes defendian el 555 resulta que es por que es casi el unico que saben usar, pero cuando les pedis algo mas que hacer algo que encontraron en la red ... se pinchan .
y eso es lo que me enoja:
por eso les puse lo de mas atras.

he visto por ejemplo aca mismo en este foro circuitos que ..........a ver , te dare un ejemplo simple :
quiero un temporizador que cuando se active active un rele (el cual me prendera una lampara ) y a su vez me haga sonar un buzzer (el buzzer sin oscilador propio) , o un parlantito.
y te usan 2 555 .
uno para el timer y otro para el oscilador .

y te dicen que es fantastico , que saben un monton.
yo no se mucho , pero me gusta (ba? ) dedicar tiempo para analizarlo, entretenerme , buscar opciones .
y esta gente no lo hace , solo buscan en la red, y arman .


PD: me voy a poner a mirar ese amplificador, yo de audio nunca armo nada, asi que voy a echarle una ojeada , un saludo


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2011)

> yo de audio nunca armo nada, asi que voy a echarle una ojeada , un saludo


 
A mi me llega como anillo al dedo...

hace unos dias por entretenerme me arme mi primer Ampli Clase SBJ (para los queno sepan esa clasificacion en los amplificadores es la que Suena Bien Jodido)... 

por ahi tengo unos 555 y me gustaria entretenerme en armar este...


----------



## fernandob (May 22, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> A mi primer Ampli Clase SBJ (para los queno sepan esa clasificacion en los amplificadores es la que Suena Bien Jodido)...


 
...............

estuve mirandolo y apenas pude entender como van las etapas, y mira que de primera cuando vi esa configuracion de 4 T . dije:
esa es la salida de potencia, tipo complementarios o algo asi.........nada que ver.....resulto la entrada ..
no entiendo ni J de como le entran con la entrada de señal a esos T . configurados para mi rarisimo .

pero ves......ese es el tema:
yo si no lo entiendo ni lo armo, y no tengo empacho en decirlo  y si quiero aprenderlo voy etapa por etapa, probando y comprendiendo , sino ...nada .
no hago como muchos que lo arman........les anda de pedo ......y ya se creen eruditos de ese tema .


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 22, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ...............
> 
> estuve mirandolo y apenas pude entender como van las etapas, y mira que de primera cuando vi esa configuracion de 4 T . dije:
> esa es la salida de potencia, tipo complementarios o algo asi.........nada que ver.....resulto la entrada ..
> ...




jajajajaajajaajaj, todo bien, el tema fue el siguiente, mas alla de que el 555 sea bueno, malo o masomenos para hacer esto que postie la intension era ver de utilizar esto con un IR2151, que internamente es en escencia un 555 pero con salida half bridge y alimentacion hasta 500V , cosa que nunca en la vida probe, ya que me quede con como funcionaba el 555 y que era mas sano para hacer un ampli clase D de mayor potencia, usar un diseño mas elaborado...

el tema es asi, esos 4 Bjt son 2 espejos de corriente, que lo que hacen basicamente es controlar el tiempo de carga y descarga del capacitor de timing (el que va entre patas 2-6 y masa), de esa manera el tiempo de carga y descarga de Ct depende del nivel de señal de entrada, y las 2 resist de 15K hacen que los espejos de corriente conmuten entre carga o descarga, dependiendo de la posicion de la salida, si esta en 1 o en cero.... basicamente eso.


----------



## Cacho (May 22, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> lo viste en algun otro lado?


Algo similar: 

http://www.electronicsinfoline.com/...m_amp__pulse_width_modulation_amplifier.shtml

Es de la página de este japonés que cuelga sus diseños hechos a mano, pero no me acuerdo la dirección . Cuelgo esta que es la que encontré.


Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 22, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Algo similar:
> 
> http://www.electronicsinfoline.com/...m_amp__pulse_width_modulation_amplifier.shtml
> 
> ...




si, ese esquema lo vi hace mucho tiempo, pero no se parece en nada a lo que puse yo!


----------



## Cacho (May 22, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> si, ese esquema lo vi hace mucho tiempo, pero no se parece en nada a lo que puse yo!


¿Cómo que no?
En ambos se usa la onda de entrada para modular el ancho de los pulsos del 555. Cómo lo hacen uno y otro circuito son cosas claramente distintas, pero en el fondo se parecen (un operacional contra tus dos espejos). Insisto en que no son lo mismo, pero tienen puntos en común.

Al fin la salida del 555 tiene una señal PWM.

¿Por qué decís que no se parece en nada?


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 22, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no?
> En ambos se usa la onda de entrada para modular el ancho de los pulsos del 555. Cómo lo hacen uno y otro circuito son cosas claramente distintas, pero en el fondo se parecen (un operacional contra tus dos espejos). Insisto en que no son lo mismo, pero tienen puntos en común.
> 
> Al fin la salida del 555 tiene una señal PWM.
> ...



precisamente porque lo hacen de manera completamente distinta!, de hecho en el concurso tambien hay un par de tipos que hicieron un clase D, pero con 2 NE555, ninguno esta implementado asi, de hecho son todos osciladores independientes, salvo el que postie yo, que trabaja en conjunto con los espejos de corriente, los cuales tambien conmutan.....


----------



## Cacho (May 23, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> precisamente porque lo hacen de manera completamente distinta!


Hacen lo mismo, de maneras distintas. A eso iba cuando dije "algo similar": Un 555 modulando por ancho de pulso para hacer un ampli Clase D.

No dije que las entradas fueran iguales y se ve que no.

Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 23, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Hacen lo mismo, de maneras distintas. A eso iba cuando dije "algo similar": Un 555 modulando por ancho de pulso para hacer un ampli Clase D.
> 
> No dije que las entradas fueran iguales y se ve que no.
> 
> Saludos



bueno, es como decir que dos personas hacen lo mismo porque usan un integrado en particular, pero lo implementan de forma distinta.......

igualmente lo del japones, es medio medio, y yo que no estaba satisfecho por lo que hice...


----------



## Cacho (May 23, 2011)

Estamos (salvando las distancias) discutiendo que si la locomotora a vapor y la Diesel-eléctrica son o no lo mismo.
En el fondo sí, hacen lo mismo y sirven para lo mismo, pero lo hacen de maneras diferentes (y mucho).

Y si lo tuyo te parece pobre... qué tipo exigente que resultaste ser con vos mismo 
Está bueno el circuito, no te tires abajo, che.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 23, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Estamos (salvando las distancias) discutiendo que si la locomotora a vapor y la Diesel-eléctrica son o no lo mismo.
> En el fondo sí, hacen lo mismo y sirven para lo mismo, pero lo hacen de maneras diferentes (y mucho).
> 
> Y si lo tuyo te parece pobre... qué tipo exigente que resultaste ser con vos mismo
> Está bueno el circuito, no te tires abajo, che.


jajajaajaaj


offtopic: fijate que empece a postear por el proyecto del ampli valvular que volvi a retomar...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2011)

aun no hay advertencia roja de que es un tema muy viejo ...........

pero nadie miro en ese concurso ?? a ver que esquemas se presentaron novedosos ?????


----------



## mo57ro (Jul 11, 2011)

Hasta donde sé, este fue el bueno:


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2011)

que saca el loco ese al final con la pala ?????


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 18, 2011)

Al parecer saca miles de displays lcd...si

y si..esta re loco...

y si...entendi un poco lo que dijo y quiso decir...pero no todo...

y esta loco!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2011)

que ganas de dedicar tiempo a soldar todo eso ...............lo que hizo con el 555, o mas bien con los 555. algo de un sumador.

pero los displays que pintan con el 555 ??? 
por que esos son displays inteligentes, o no ??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 19, 2011)

Si, yo no creo que pueda utilizar display lcd a base de 555...por más que use 110 integrados 555...

Creo según lo que hablaba que eran 110 integrados...todos trabajando ahi para hacer algooo que no se lo que es...

vi lucesitas pero nada mas


----------



## lubeck (Dic 19, 2011)

> Creo según lo que hablaba que eran 110 integrados...todos trabajando ahi para hacer algooo que no se lo que es...



dice que no importa lo que haga, lo importante es (en pocas palabras) que lo documento, que fueron un monton de 555  (110), y la forma en que los conecto....


los LCD son el Premio!!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 19, 2011)

Ha jajajajajaja le regalarón miles de pantallitas lcd pero nada mas????

de qué le sirven tantos lcd!!!!!!!!!!!!¿???????¿

si no tiene los microcontroladores y etc etc que neceistaaaa


----------



## fernandob (Dic 19, 2011)

estas semanas soldando y como premio te dan mas para que sueldes.......

segun como cada uno lo tome .........


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 22, 2011)

jajajaja, si la verdad es que si no le encuentro la funcionalidad al circuito...por más que tenga 110 NE555 o tenga 1.000.000 no me sirve de nada!

Quiero saber que es lo que hace ese circuito.


----------

